# Dry Scalp?! NOT dandruff!



## emmieangel (Jan 6, 2015)

*I have a flaky dry scalp during winter, but I have been told dandruff is pussy spots on your scalp, rather than dry skin and so dandruff shampoo actually dries the scalp even more. *
*Does anyone know of any shampoos which condition the scalp without leaving hair greasy?*


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 18, 2015)

emmieangel said:


> *I have a flaky dry scalp during winter, but I have been told dandruff is pussy spots on your scalp, rather than dry skin and so dandruff shampoo actually dries the scalp even more. *
> *Does anyone know of any shampoos which condition the scalp without leaving hair greasy?*


  I simply use my Australian Tea Tree shampoo & conditioner alongside my Pro Naturals Hair Repair System.   This works well for me I do not suffer from a flaky dry scalp at all and my hair is left really shiny and smooth but not greasy.
  I read this review by someone who has greasy hair that may be of interest to you http://nyctalon.com/pro-naturals-moroccan-argan-oil-review/ because my hair is also prone to being a little greasy.


----------



## Olivia Daroza (Mar 18, 2015)

I highly recommend apple cider vinegar rinses for a flakey/scabby scalp. It helps to break down the scabby or rough patches and it makes your hair CRAZY shiny. Just soak some cotton balls in ACV and massage them into the scalp. Let it sit for about 20 mins and then just wash and style as usual.


----------



## Lin1018 (Dec 20, 2015)

emmieangel said:


> *I have a flaky dry scalp during winter, but I have been told dandruff is pussy spots on your scalp, rather than dry skin and so dandruff shampoo actually dries the scalp even more. *
> *Does anyone know of any shampoos which condition the scalp without leaving hair greasy?*



My Monsia Skincare has jojoba esters as an ingredient and I did a Google search and found that jojoba oil is good as a face moisturizer, facial cleanser, hair conditioner, scar & stretch mark minimizer, anti acne gel, cuticle oil, foot cream, anti fungal gel, anti aging serum, sunburn relief lotion, makeup remover, body lotion, shaving gel, hair regrowth serum and de-tangling cream 
http://www.wellnesstoday.com/beauty/15-surprising-beauty-uses-for-jojoba-oil 
My husband uses jojoba oil as an after shave moisturizer and on his scalp if it gets a little dry & itchy. This stops him dipping into my moisturizers.


----------



## amy04 (Jan 30, 2016)

I am going to have to try out the apple cider vinegar idea! I have tried olive oil in the past (sounds gross, and it was, but it worked wonders) but this is a new one for me.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 30, 2016)

You should try matrix normalizing shampoo. it helps bring back normal ph of the scalp


----------

